# HowTo for creating own xkbdlayout?



## photor (Feb 10, 2009)

Hello forum,

I use KDE (more and more). And I discovered how to set the keyboard layout: KDE uses setxkbmap to set the keymap.

My keyboard has a german layout. So usually I use "de" (with "nodeadkeys"). But some symbols (e.g. "{","[","]","}") are difficukt to reach (typing LaTeX for example is no fun :\ ).

Up to now I used a modyfied xmodmap (the symbols above are mapped to the umlauts; which are accessable using Alt-Gr on the same keys) which is loaded in the .xsession when I log in. But this Layout is destroyed when I change it with that KDE-applett (maybe I want some more layouts like greek etc).

So I'm looking for a possipillity to create my own Keymap which can be loaded via setxkbmap? Is there a HowTo on that? I have looked into the files under /usr/local/share/X11/xkb/symbols/ and copied de but I need some infos for not just trial-and-error around.

Thank you for any hint

Photor


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 14, 2009)

Under X, you could try to play with xmodmap.

*xmodmap* to remap keys
*xev* to get info about keys and keycodes....


sorry it took so long to reply, i just remembered about xmodmap


----------

